# Mashburn mulls retirement



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jamal Mashburn, unhappy with how the Hornets have responded to his injuries, says he is seriously considering retirement. 



> ''One thing I don't do is sugar-coat things,'' he said after leaving New Orleans' practice at the University of Miami. ``I say what I have to say. I speak the truth. This organization and the way things were done, I've been misdiagnosed a couple times, and it's gotten to the point where I have to take care of myself.
> 
> ``This is something I've dealt with for the past couple years. It's been real difficult. It kind of shows you what pro sports is all about. Sometimes it's not the athlete's best interest that's in mind. They just want you out there on the court. Sometimes you have to take things into your own hands. That's the sad part about it.''
> 
> Mashburn's comments could strain his relationship with the team further. He is already considered somewhat distant from some teammates and Floyd. Much of that stems from Mashburn's decision to rehabilitate from offseason knee surgery in Miami, even after the season had begun.





> ''I remember one time when I had an ankle sprain, [the Heat] flew in an acupuncturist,'' Mashburn said. ``I don't know if it worked, but they really tried. That says a lot. With this organization, there have been times when I had to go find my own doctors. I had to do the legwork. I had to make sure I was OK. I don't think you're always treated as if you're human. You want me to average 20 points per game and do this and do that, I know what I have to do to do that, so I had to go take care of myself.''
> 
> Now, Mashburn, 31, will turn his attention to deciding whether it's worthwhile to continue playing. He plans to discuss retirement with his family after the season, saying he isn't sure it's wise to press a knee he considers fragile. Mashburn has one year remaining on his contract at $9.3 million, then has a player option after next season that would keep him with the Hornets through 2007.
> 
> ''I have to make a decision over the summer,'' he said. ``I've been told with my knee that it's serious. [Retirement] is definitely a viable option. I've been playing for 11 years, and I want to be able to walk when I get older.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Outside factors not considered, I really think he should consider it. He can still play at a high level when he's on the court, but him actually being on the court seems to be a coin flip at best nowadays. He's only played in about 70% of possible games in his career up to this point, and most of that was during a time when he was supposed to be young and stronger. Now on the wrong side of 30, I don't see much chance of him suddenly getting all better and being able to play 75 games plus the playoffs. He's got his money, he's not going to win a championship any time soon with the Hornets, is it worth the trouble of continuing on?

That said, I doubt he actually follows through with his considerations.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mashburn is one of my favorite players, so I hope that he heal up and step on the court again. I can't accurately speak of what's going on in New Orleans obviously, but the franchise needs to take care of someone they are paying big-bucks to. 


Heal up Mashburn, I miss your patent high-arching fadeaways.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hornets Send Home Forward Jamal Mashburn  



> "He's not going to be with team for the remainder of the playoffs," Hornets spokesman Harold Kaufman said. Kaufman declined further comment.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'll eat all of my hats if Mashburn actually retires. That fool just wants to make his paper w/o doing anything.

He is a NY hustler to the fullest.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

This junk is coming from a Miami paper. Not The Times-Picayune. Mash is understanably frustrated with his injuries and the organization. Other players are frustrated with him, the coach, and the organization. If Jamal doesn't appreciate his teammates and not want to cheer them on in the playoffs, Bass did the right thing by sending him home. The team alredy has inner turmoil, some of it caused by him and they don't need to have someone like this around.

It all began with him rehabbing in Miami the first time around. Then he and Davis didn't get along. If he weren't so injured all the time he would be easy to trade. I can understand his frustration by the organization because it doesn't exactly have great owners or a great coach. Who knows how much of the bs he told the Miami papers is true.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

That would be bad for the Hornets :laugh:


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

It's gonna be very hard to trade him!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> It's gonna be very hard to trade him!


You got that right. I realize there's just a bit of difference between NBA GMs and BBB posters, but every single time I see Mashburn's name brought up on a team board in a fantasy trade, 90% of the responses are "No way!" He is one of the worst injury-risks in the league, he needs to have the offense run through him to be fully effective, and his contract goes on for three more years totalling around $30 million. 

The best thing I can imagine you getting back for him is a much less effective player with roughly the same type of contract, who isn't injury-plagued and will be able to contribute. Maybe a Maurice Taylor or Austin Croshere type.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I hope he doesn't retire. He is a great player and I'm sure he still has a few more good seasons in him.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I highly doubt he retires. He's just frustrated with his injuries and the organization. Normally he would be good trade bait but since he can't stay healthy who knows what we could get for him.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Mashburn to retire?? no way, this ain't gonna happen!!!


----------

